# Old Things You Just Can't Part With



## Chet (Aug 20, 2022)

I have a folding chair I like to sit in out back. It's kind of a semi-lounge chair that sits fairly close to the ground and leans back a little so I don't sit upright. The rivets that hold the thing together have popped through the aluminum frame from wear, so it's been a chore keeping it together. Currently I'm going to see if I can replace the hardware and make it like a regular chair that you can't fold anymore which I don't care about.

What have you?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

I can't really think of anything old.. all my things are in good condition... however I do have an Old Rolling Pin... and an Old Carving Fork. They were probably about 30 years old when I got them way back in the 70's as a new Bride..


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 20, 2022)

A cigar box that was my grandfather's.  A cardigan that is about the same age as my daughters.  Some cooking utensils and pans that belonged to my mother and I still use.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 20, 2022)

I have old things that belonged to family members that have been gone for years that I cherish.  Dishes, an old jewelry box, some of my dad's old tools, knives and etc....I'll pass them on.


----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2022)

No material things. My wife is 77  most consider that old. I don't want to part with her but there will be a time that it will happen.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

I   have these vintage  paper mache  heads hanging on my office  wall  .. people ask WHY?   ... lol
Got them back in the 80's


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2022)

Misa


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

I also have my daughter's first baby dress, and her very first leather shoes.. they're from 46 years ago... and I have my mothers' wedding ring.. that's from 67 years ago


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2022)

A non-sentimental older thing that I don’t want to part with is the LR chair I’m sitting in.  It’s my Goldilock’s chair - it’s just right.  The fabric no longer cleans ups.  I’ve been looking for a replacement with no success.  I may consider having it recovered.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Just re-read the OP, doesn't need to be old.... well in that case.. I have lots of stuff.. a mega load of clothes that are 2 sizes too small.. but still have their tags on..( all pre weigh inducing covid lockdown).. and I keep thinking I can slim into them.. so I can't bring myself to part with them...


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> A cigar box that was my grandfather's


My grandfather's cigar box:

I have been trying to get rid of things like this, passing them on to younger family members who might appreciate them.  But the cigar box will probably stay a while yet.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2022)

Aside from my husband I could never part with my parent's old bedroom set. I had it redone and it looks like new. Oh, the memories I have in their bed when I was a kid.


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> But the cigar box will probably stay a while yet.


My husband just tossed one as he cleans out memorabilia so his family won’t have to deal with it.  Cuban cigars were 9 cents each.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 20, 2022)

Too many things to list.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 20, 2022)

I have my husbands grandgathers shot gun, Traced back to being made in 1901,  I have his aunts rocking chair, was purchased from a sears catalog back in the 1930's, still has the oringinal fabric, she gave it to me when my son was born, 35 years ago.  Mom's wedding set is on my hand now.  I have all her stainless cookware, some 1970s tupperware.  Not to be left out, I have the potato masher she got when she  married my Dad. LOL

I have so many things from my mom, MIL, and some collectibles of my husbands grandmother.  Jewelry, linens, china,....MIL china cabinet that holds the ashes of my husband, Mom and our families best friend.

Can you tell like I like old stuff?  I have a whole houseful of things from family. It gives me comfort to use, touch and look at these things.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 20, 2022)

A second-hand button-up shirt with the name of an auto parts store embroidered over the pocket. So comfortable! I've worn it daily for 15 years -- mostly around the house, and also outside in casual situations.

Other than fading, it shows no sign of wearing out.

Also my mesh backpack, which is about 15 years old too. I hate leaving my backpack at the counter when I enter a store. But since mine is see-through, they let me bring it with me.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Oh the other things are certain emblazoned shirt/jackets/hats/ from different shows we've worked on.. for example  among many other shows logo'd clothing, I have a pair of joggers we had to wear while working on Gladiators.. ..I won't get rid of any of those things


----------



## Remy (Aug 20, 2022)

Interestingly, my stepfather has finally said he wants to get rid of some of the things he had that were my mother's. He wants me to come over this week and go through some boxes. Everything will go to our PAWS thrift. He even mentioned letting go some of her German wood things. There is a decent sized German candle pyramid spinner. It has deer on it. I love deer. But I can't and won't keep anything due to bad memories. If he lets that go, let someone at PAWS buy it without the baggage and enjoy it. I'll have to make sure to tell them not to sell it cheap. That one would be several hundred dollars new today.

Me, I'm keeping all my stuff while alive and not incapacitated. Sometimes I do take a few things to PAWS.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 20, 2022)

My grandma’s wedding ring.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I also have my daughter's first baby dress, and her very first leather shoes.. they're from 46 years ago... and I have my mothers' wedding ring.. that's from 67 years ago


My MG is dated 1947, it would have been 1937, but the factory, like many others, was commandeered for war effort.
My grandmother gave me her radio, although back in 1928, when it was new, it was called the wireless.
We have a jukebox, not quite sure of the date, late 40's, early 50's.
One item that I came across at a traders stall at some festival or other, dates back to the 1930's.
Have you ever seen a shoe suitcase?


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 21, 2022)

My vintage Dayton desk lamp. It looks like this one.




Mine is in a box out in the garage. I'm not sure why I keep it but I can't bear to get rid of it. It's like a memento of another time and place.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2022)

My Mom loved playing BINGO a few nights a week. I still have the little purse that she carried with her. There is about $3.00 in it yet I treasure it.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 22, 2022)

An old can decorated with a piece of wallpaper from a sample book. It was done by my daughter when she was six years old, for a craft project. I keep pens and pencils in it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2022)

Almost everything that isn't in the garage sale pile. Brought a goodly haul from the old house. My mom collected vintage glassware, and I still have most of what were her best liked pieces. I sold a lot to an antique dealer before I moved. He have me $300 for 5 tables covered in old glass. She probably paid a lot more than that _in today's money_ for it, but like the dealer said, the price for old glass has nose-dived in the past decade. He doubted he could sell any of it for much more than he paid, if that. He said he might actually keep some, like this Cameo pattern Depression glass beverage set:


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> Almost everything that isn't in the garage sale pile. Brought a goodly haul from the old house. My mom collected vintage glassware, and I still have most of what were her best liked pieces. I sold a lot to an antique dealer before I moved. He have me $300 for 5 tables covered in old glass. She probably paid a lot more than that _in today's money_ for it, but like the dealer said, the price for old glass has nose-dived in the past decade. He doubted he could sell any of it for much more than he paid, if that. He said he might actually keep some, like this Cameo pattern Depression glass beverage set:
> 
> View attachment 235687


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 22, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I   have these vintage  paper mache  heads hanging on my office  wall  .. people ask WHY?   ... lol
> Got them back in the 80's


Wow! I have that exact same mask on the left hanging on my wall. I’ve never seen another one.
bought mine in the 80’s too.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Those are gorgeous!


This is some of the other glass he bought. I had the foresight to take photos before he came.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2022)

It is difficult to part with my wedding dress and other wedding accessories.

I have been thinking of this as of late.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> It is difficult to part with my wedding dress and other wedding accessories.
> 
> I have been thinking of this as of late.


I would hold onto it for your neices and great nieces and nephews.  Nephews finances might want to incorporate a piece in their wedding.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> This is some of the other glass he bought. I had the foresight to take photos before he came.
> 
> View attachment 235688View attachment 235689View attachment 235690View attachment 235691View attachment 235692


I just would have had a hard time letting that go.  I would have given pieces to other family members to pass on to future generations. It is all beautiful!


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I just would have had a hard time letting that go.  I would have given pieces to other family members to pass on to future generations. It is all beautiful!


Nobody wants it. I tried to sell it for years. I don't have anyone to pass it down to and no other relatives were interested, even a cousin's wife who had several pieces. I asked her and she said the glass in her cabinets was her moms. Someone else's glass wouldn't be the same. I was lucky to find someone that was willing to take all for $300.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 22, 2022)

I have so many things from all of my husbands relatives.  I just made cornbread in an iron skillet and an apple tart in a pie pan that belonged to one of them.  That iron skillet makes the best cornbread.  

I felt blessed that they took the time to list me for things they wanted me to have.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> No material things. My wife is 77  most consider that old. I don't want to part with her but there will be a time that it will happen.


That was my first thought also!  My wife does not consider herself old, I think of her as 'Timewise'...


----------



## Remy (Aug 25, 2022)

@debodun I don't care what that dealer said, what you sold to him, he made more than 300 bucks selling online, if he does. People still buy and they look for certain patterns etc. He got a deal but I'm glad you were able to sell it.

That green covered dish alone...


----------

